# Seawolf Park



## stros00 (Sep 19, 2006)

As flounder season is approaching, i can not wait to head down to the Seawolf area to get me a saddle blanket. Since the park is closed, does anyone know where might be a good spot or when the park will reopen?

Thanks!


----------



## fishingmanreggie (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm wondering the same thing. Boy, I bet the mosquitos will be thick.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

LOL! Seawolf is a good spot, but they went up on the price and I heard it would be 15 bucks a piece. Cross the ferry and wade on the second street after exiting the ferry on the left. Lil fishies double rigged work good. With fishing pressure light now, I bet there will be an abundance of saddles ready to eat my bait.


----------



## speckfisher (Apr 11, 2006)

Is the ferry open again?


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

No, but lets just hope it's back up and running by next month around World Series time.


----------



## Mud Cat (Feb 23, 2005)

I hardly ever go over to seawolf. I catch my Flatties over on Dollar Point. There is not near the pressure over there and I almost always put some good ones in the basket.
I'm not sure if they have opened skyline drive back up yet.


----------



## stros00 (Sep 19, 2006)

So once off the ferry, take a left on the 2nd street? Any information on the area? (holes, mud, etc..)

Thanks!


----------



## wmac (Nov 3, 2005)

I've been itching to get down to Pelican myself. I used to wait until the end of October to start flounder fishing, but last year started going in late September and did well. Anyone know when they'll start letting people other then residents go into Galveston?


----------



## wmac (Nov 3, 2005)

stros00 said:


> So once off the ferry, take a left on the 2nd street? Any information on the area? (holes, mud, etc..)
> 
> Thanks!


If its the spot im thinking of, just drive on the beach towards the sunken barge. Fish as close to the barge as possible, but be careful there are some deep holes and a lot of rocks....U can even get up on the barge and just drop your line over the side. I sat there 2 years ago and watched 2 Asian guys catch about 30 doing that


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

I think the name of the street is Frenchtown. Take that left and there's a little bridge right there. Wade to the right. Don't get too close to the bridge because I think there's a drop off. The bottom is mixed mud and shell so you do get hung sometimes. Across the ferry you'll find alot of places to fish for flounder. Just try to find some water that has bait and a good drop off that sets up ambushing opportunities for fish.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Whats up with the curfew on the island now?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Did Ike blow down all those ridiculous no parking signs outside of Seawolf?


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

MEGABITE said:


> Did Ike blow down all those ridiculous no parking signs outside of Seawolf?


 If you could park on the side of the road who would pay to park in the parking lot? Always an angle to your wallet. I could almost bet that those signs are the only thing that didn't blow away.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

ok no curfew i guess!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

johnmyjohn said:


> If you could park on the side of the road who would pay to park in the parking lot? Always an angle to your wallet. I could almost bet that those signs are the only thing that didn't blow away.


 i f you park there leave nothing in your car they will rob it!


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

deano you ready to smoke some flatties?


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

You no it,drive by so i can wave.


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

moganman said:


> I think the name of the street is Frenchtown. Take that left and there's a little bridge right there. Wade to the right. Don't get too close to the bridge because I think there's a drop off. The bottom is mixed mud and shell so you do get hung sometimes. Across the ferry you'll find alot of places to fish for flounder. Just try to find some water that has bait and a good drop off that sets up ambushing opportunities for fish.


i think you meant wade to the LEFT at the bridge? To the right is horseshoe lake, which is a very very shallow lake except right in front of that bridge.


----------



## rickeylab (May 8, 2006)

try the ditch(lagoon).


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Snake said:


> deano you ready to smoke some flatties?


 i tried to smoke one once i couldnt keep it lit!


----------

